# (   )
,  .
     , .        .
   .93.1    .  2016       ,        .    : , -     , ,  , ,  , (    ) .    ,        :
1.     (   ,,)   , ,        (  )    . 
       ?
       ,   .      ,    ,     
2.   , ,           1.1   ( .1.1   ),        (, )  (, ). 
   ?
3.        ,,  ()   ,    1.1   ().
            (      ),         .
4.     (, , ,  , ,  , ),    ( ,  )   ,    1.1   (),    (  ),      (,  ). 
    ?        .3  .

----------

. 93.1
1.    ,   ,        ,   (), ** ( ,   ,  ),   ().


      ,    .    , , "   "

----------


## mos-mo

..      ,         
   -   .
   2  -     ?
     ,       ,         
 ,  (((

----------

,    ,    .    " .    "

----------


## .

** ,     .

----------


## mos-mo

.
       ,          ?
 : , 12, , -  
    ,  ,   ,         ,      ((

----------


## .

> ,  ,   ,         ,      ((


     .   .
    .

----------


## mos-mo

()
  :
    () ,  () ( )        ()
  ,  ?
     ?
   ( )

----------

> () ,  () ( )        ()
>   ,  ?
>      ?


       ,         . ..   .
 ,  ,   ""?

----------


## mos-mo

?
   ?
   ,     :Frown: (

----------


## snow_yagg

.
  ,    ,     ,    ,   .

     (.93,  1,    5  93.1): "        (, )         .. ..,  ,    .       ,       ." 

      ,   ,    ,       , .        .


       ? (   -   ,    ,          , ).

  ,  "                 ,      ...      ,  ,    ,      ,              ."

     .     ? , , ,  .      .

----------


## Slavyanka_

:  (, )          .. ..     ...     ,     ,  ..."         ""   :    , --

----------


## snow_yagg

.   !    .   ,              .  , ,  ,                ,      - -      .
  , .

----------


## OLGALG

> 


                .

----------


## snow_yagg

,    ,   ,  .

,  ,      ,    ,   2016 .

"
  ,      ,   .          .  ,         ,         (. 6 . 1 . 23  ,     09.07.14  46-14-15).  ,       ,   ,    (    20.12.13  14-16804/2012,  30.07.13  10-2109/2013, -  26.03.13  04-760/2013 ).
     ,  ,   .      .       , -  &#171;   ,     &#187;.

    , ,  

     ,   &#171;      , -, &#187;.    .     ,   .          ,      .  ,     &#171;&#187;  &#171;&#187; (     02.11.12  03-5016/2012).
    ,        ,   .           .     (,     .),      (    17.01.13  65-10975/2012,    24.03.16  60-29978/2015 ).

 ,        ,    . , ,  ,   .
,   .  .  ,       ,         .    ,    .       ,       .      ,        .
  ,      ,   ,      ."


  2020      -          .

=  -     27.05.2020  56-62632/2019 ,             .
 :     ,    .    ,        ,    ,      .    . 126  .        .
  :    .
 : .
     ,              ,   ,       . ,     ,       .
      .  ,                (. 2 . 12 . 89  ).
         200      (. 1 . 126  ).
        ,        .      ,     .
       ,        . ,              .
    ,       ,      ,      .
 ,             1.    &#171;1: 8&#187;    &#171;&#187;  .             .
             .         . ,        ,  ,     .
   ,  ,          .=



      ,   ,             -    ,      ,  ,     ..      ,     .   ,     .      ,  ,    40-50     ,    .     ,       .      ,       , ,  .

----------

